# Poor Soul #4 Christmas Edition - Recruiting



## Cypress




----------



## Cypress

bump


----------



## zitro_joe

i have a name in mind. i will send the pm when get home, it never works from the cell for some reason. and, of course i am down for some destruction.


----------



## zitro_joe

anyone else?


----------



## smelvis

pm sent


----------



## asmartbull

PM Sent


----------



## Cypress

Thanks guys. We have 13 members as of now.


----------



## abgoosht

bump


----------



## rajuabju

Unacceptable. We need 40. Step it up people.... its the season of "giving"


----------



## MrMayorga

Oh Yeah! I just love Mass Carnage! Count me in Sam!


----------



## Magicseven

PM sent as well.

Lets get this going.


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> PM Sent


Box is on the way !!


----------



## Bigtotoro

So are we going to vote on the victim once nominations are complete?


----------



## 5.0

Im in.........ound::rockon:


----------



## lwleaver

I would love to get in on this one. 

Holiday Mayhem. Nothing like it!!!


----------



## ericb13

I think I could help a little with this one.

:rockon:


----------



## thebayratt

Im in PM sent few days ago, confirmed.


----------



## MrMayorga

:bump: PM sent. :bump:


----------



## Jumes

pm sent


----------



## Cypress

Thanks everyone. I am now trying to catch up. I was out during the Holidays in a place with no internet. I will be responding to everyone who sent an email.


----------



## Cypress

[No message]


----------



## Jimbo57

I'm in. PM sent.


----------



## minicooper

Pm me in


----------



## abgoosht




----------



## commonsenseman

I'm in, PM sent.


----------



## Cypress

Thanks


----------



## Jazzmunkee

I'm in. PM sent


----------



## thebayratt

Bump again

Didn't want to jack our pic abgoosht but it works.

Lets make some soul's Christmas this year!


----------



## tmanqz

Im in. pm sent


----------



## Cypress

I am tallying up the votes and will have a target at hand soon.


----------



## 5.0

Pity the poor bastadge!!:spider:


----------



## ROB968323

Is everyone locked and loaded?


----------



## ekengland07

Of course!


----------



## jeepthing

this could be ugly


----------



## 5.0

ROB968323 said:


> Is everyone locked and loaded?


I am!!!!!


----------



## Jumes

Cocked and Locked


----------



## shuckins

ready...


----------



## smelvis

Yeppers


----------



## fiddlegrin




----------



## thebayratt

........and you know dis.......MAN!!!


----------



## minicooper

:behindsofa:Have you got him in your sights......:behindsofa:


----------



## commonsenseman

He's going down.....


----------



## smelvis

commonsenseman said:


> He's going down.....


How come this stuff is so much fun? we are all children at heart the women are right after all aren't they? :help:

Yes he is going down, Not that there is anything wrong with that. :rotfl:


----------



## zitro_joe

Loaded. Mine wll be a day late though. On the road.


----------



## Cypress

Fire at when ready!!!!


----------



## andrew s

Cypress said:


> Fire at when ready!!!!


HUH? :laugh:

Mine will go to when ready today at lunch.


----------



## Cypress

Ok fire now!!!!!


----------



## 5.0

Bombs away

DCN 940* 503* 993* 007* 55*9 **


----------



## Jumes

Dc 9405 5036 9930 0073 8294 xx


----------



## shunoshi

Mine is going out at lunch! :mischief:


----------



## Cypress

Merry Christmas. Sorry to target your house and I hope you have good insurance on your house. 

9405 5036 9930 0074 0720 25


----------



## asmartbull

Gone..will get DC tonight...

:beerchug:


----------



## andrew s

Mine will also be a day late due to the line being out of the post office when I arrived.


----------



## zitro_joe

andrew s said:


> Mine will also be a day late due to the line being out of the post office when I arrived.


It will only get worse!


----------



## Cypress

andrew s said:


> Mine will also be a day late due to the line being out of the post office when I arrived.


Click n ship. Then drop it in. Just kinda estimate the weight. Say 12 oz.


----------



## commonsenseman

0309 2880 0000 2646 6040


----------



## thebayratt

*INCOMING!!!!!*
9405 5036 9930 0074 8294

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## andrew s

Cypress said:


> Click n ship. Then drop it in. Just kinda estimate the weight. Say 12 oz.


Doing this now, have 4 Packages that are going out today. This will save a ton of time in the future.


----------



## shunoshi

Let'er fly!!!

0418 8665 1600 2107 7277


----------



## jsnake

So you guys are all bombing the same person? That is insane!


----------



## fiddlegrin

jsnake said:


> So you guys are all bombing the same person? That is insane!


Insane? inSANE___ you say?WhadayameaninsaneIdunnowhatyouttalkinboutInsane!??? :tease:

We might be all doing the same thing..... but at least we're not expecting different results!

Launched taday at 11:59 AM! :biggrin:

*Anhililate that Po- Po- Poooooor Soul!!!!!!*

*Muahahaahahaaahaaahaahaahaahahahahaahahaha!!!!!*


----------



## smelvis

Mine may be a day late as well, I am heading back over in a minute but earlier the line was out the door, I couldn't even park. Damn Christmas mailers screwing with our cigar mayhem!! ray:


----------



## tmanqz

0309 2880 0000 0786 2694

Its a go.


----------



## MrMayorga

Bombs Away @ 1:30 PM


----------



## MrMayorga

Cypress said:


> Ok fire now!!!!!


I suppose you meant to say "Fire At Will!" LOL


----------



## smelvis

smelvis said:


> Mine may be a day late as well, I am heading back over in a minute but earlier the line was out the door, I couldn't even park. Damn Christmas mailers screwing with our cigar mayhem!! ray:


I chickened out at the last minute, second trip to po today to mail some um packages and also pick some up, when the lady said anyone just picking up I was there and out the door. I will get it out tomorrow line or no line. Sorry!


----------



## thebayratt

smelvis said:


> I chickened out at the last minute, second trip to po today to mail some um packages and also pick some up, when the lady said anyone just picking up I was there and out the door. I will get it out tomorrow line or no line. Sorry!


I don't mind the lines (got some eyecandy working at the counter)... i hate it when people get to thier cars and think its "all clear" to throw thier cars in R (for race) and don't check up, look, or anything..... Good thing for big tires and loud exhaust.


----------



## smelvis

thebayratt said:


> I don't mind the lines (got some eyecandy working at the counter)... i hate it when people get to thier cars and think its "all clear" to throw thier cars in R (for race) and don't check up, look, or anything..... Good thing for big tires and loud exhaust.


I think today is the last official by Christmas day so things should slow down from now, Today was a day off pretty much work most the rest of the month, I don't mind the lines so much on company time. LOL


----------



## thebayratt

thebayratt said:


> *INCOMING!!!!!*
> 9405 5036 9930 0074 8294
> 
> Happy Holidays to all!


*Should be:*
9405 5036 9930 0074 8294 45


----------



## slyder

the PO was fricken packed at 2pm!! I waited inline and just barely made it to work on time. Here is the delivery confirmation number.........or i think its the right DC#. I mailed several packages and the lady mixed up all the DC slips so i dont know what goes where. 

0309 0330 0002 0137 7648


----------



## Stench

Wifey graciously launched my salvo this am!


----------



## zeavran1

Worked a little too late to get to PO. Printed label and is ready to go tomorrow morning. DC #420308159405503699300074219123. Seems like a lot of numbers. lol


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

Damn it I didn't get in on this....I guess I could send a day late????


----------



## ejgarnut

tru_rocknrolla said:


> Damn it I didn't get in on this....I guess I could send a day late????


I would say go for it. Due to being routed 1600 miles out of the way going home, mine will be at least 3 days late.


----------



## Magicseven

Yes mine is a day late too!

Stuck in BFE so going out in the AM.


----------



## ericb13

Engines roaring and wheels up!

9405503699300076612205


----------



## Magicseven

My volley is off!

03091140000066554044


----------



## Jazzmunkee

BOMBS AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clock::clock::clock:

0309 2880 0002 2434 4416


----------



## smelvis

0309 1149 0001 5314 4264 Finally!


----------



## zitro_joe

Its On!
04604371690001058310


----------



## ekengland07

Don't let the delay of my DC fool ya... Mine hits TODAY.

0412 2815 4000 1007 2928


----------



## Magicseven

ekengland07 said:


> Don't let the delay of my DC fool ya... Mine hits TODAY.
> 
> 0412 2815 4000 1007 2928


Oh Oh Let the madness begin!


----------



## thebayratt

*OH THE INSANITY BEGINS TODAY!!!!!!*

Mine has its target in its crosshairs........................

916


----------



## Jumes

Poor Poor Soul. I feel like someone should warn his s.o.


----------



## Bermac

op2: Waiting to see the results!


----------



## Magicseven

Bermac said:


> op2: Waiting to see the results!


I wish we could get a picture of the mail-carrier bringing up the boxes! LOL


----------



## shunoshi

Yep, looks like mine and many others are processed through and may be going out for delivery today. Look out below!!! :rip:


----------



## thebayratt

Mine has made its mark!










926


----------



## ericb13

Ok...when is he gonna check his mail?! I'm gettin a little impatient here...:laugh::twitch::tape:


----------



## shunoshi

ericb13 said:


> Ok...when is he gonna check his mail?! I'm gettin a little impatient here...:laugh::twitch::tape:


I'm guessing he'll discover his lack of mailbox within a couple hours. :mrgreen:


----------



## zitro_joe

ericb13 said:


> Ok...when is he gonna check his mail?! I'm gettin a little impatient here...:laugh::twitch::tape:


you guys are too funny.


----------



## smelvis

zitro_joe said:


> you guys are too funny.


What a group, mine won't arrive til earliest tomorrow!


----------



## minicooper

DC: 0403 3105 4900 2108 3500

Coming in to take out anything left standing. :kicknuts:


----------



## commonsenseman

Mine looks like it may hit tomorrow! 

Can't wait to see the carnage! Muhahahahaha!


----------



## shunoshi

commonsenseman said:


> Mine looks like it may hit tomorrow!
> 
> Can't wait to see the carnage! Muhahahahaha!


Yep, same here. This is gonna be great. :evil:


----------



## DSturg369

Ummmmmmmmmm............. I, uhhhhhhhhhhhh............ *DAYYYMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!* :faint:

More to follow very, very soon.... As soon as I can clear some of the rubble.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Heeheeheheeeheeeheeehahahhahahahaahahahahaahahaahahaaa!!!!

RotsaRuck sorting that all out:thumb:  :biggrin:


.


----------



## DSturg369

You guys are simply nuts, but a better group of folks I'll never know. From the bottom of my heart, I thank you. It has truly been a year from hell here but this gesture from you all has lifted me to new high. Individual "thank you's" and pics will follow.


----------



## commonsenseman

Some hit already today??? Excellent!


----------



## slyder

sweet!! Only 2 days!! Wouldnt that be great if it were instantanious? phewww i gotta lay down....that was a big word.


----------



## DSturg369

I was hit today by an onslaught launched by Tony (5point0), Rob (Stench), and Shawn (thebatratt). The devastation is pictured below. Of every smoke sent, all but a couple are new to me. 

Guys, I sincerely thank you from the depths of my heart and I hope the joy you have given to me is returned upon you ten-fold. :bowdown:


----------



## DSturg369

Honestly everyone, I know I've had a pretty bad go of things as of late but there are far more deserving folks than me that deserve this. Wow........ I just don't really have the words that I want to say. Thank you, truly.


----------



## zitro_joe

DSturg369 said:


> Honestly everyone, I know I've had a pretty bad go of things as of late but there are far more deserving folks than me that deserve this. Wow........ I just don't really have the words that I want to say. Thank you, truly.


Maybe; Mayber not. We voted and you were the one we voted for, so we felt that you deserved it.:hug:

This part is always fun to watch.


----------



## Jazzmunkee

zitro_joe said:


> Maybe; Mayber not. We voted and you were the one we voted for, so we felt that you deserved it.:hug:
> 
> This part is always fun to watch.


That's right! Take it like a man you lucky bastid! NO GIVE BACKS! Triple stamped no erasees.


----------



## thebayratt

DSturg369 said:


> Honestly everyone, I know I've had a pretty bad go of things as of late but there are far more deserving folks than me that deserve this. Wow........ I just don't really have the words that I want to say. Thank you, truly.


Dale, seeing you speachless is thanks enough.... We hope this makes your day, week or evem year!! Tis the season for giving and we were more than happy to give. :mrgreen:
_Enjoy the Christmas Tree Cakes..... those are my faves and from my personal stash!!_
*Happy Holidays!*


931


----------



## smelvis

And to think it's only just begone!


----------



## ekengland07

smelvis said:


> And to think it's only just begone!


I know I'm ready to watch it unfold. The USPS must be swamped because I thought mine was going to hit today. I expect a massive boom tomorrow.


----------



## Stench

Merry Christmas Dale!!!


----------



## louistogie

Very cool guys.


----------



## smelvis

Stench said:


> Merry Christmas Dale!!!


Ditto Merry Christmas Dale, we have not had much interaction but you have a lot of friends. I hope you and Yours have a Great Christmas and an even greater 2010!

Dave


----------



## Jumes

Remember Dale, it shouldn't be just about who has had it hardest of late. It is also about how people handle it. Your posts always show me a person who appreciates the little things and is confident a better day is around the corner. Happy Holidays to you and yours.


----------



## Cypress

Round to today?


----------



## 5.0

i am so glad you got them and it was a pleasure for me to send.......please enjoy:behindsofa:


----------



## shunoshi

Yeah, this is just the beginning. I think the big salvo will be hitting today. :laugh:


----------



## commonsenseman

When are they hitting??? I can't take the suspense!


----------



## Magicseven

Dang Christmas mail is delaying mine.

Hopefully will hit today, if not tommorow.


----------



## Jimbo57

DSturg369 said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm............. I, uhhhhhhhhhhhh............ *DAYYYMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!* :faint:


HaHa! I think Tiger said that also!! Guess what? Incoming!!!!
0309 1830 0002 3852 3089 Yep, more rubble.


----------



## havanajohn

YUM!!! Nice hit guys, for a good BOTL...


----------



## abgoosht

i forgot to send the directions with the package so here it is
Directions:
Gargle with listerine or any brand name mouthwash after each bagging!

0308 2690 0001 6321 6935


----------



## zeavran1

Man, I was looking forward to seeing the new stuff come in today. Tomorrow should be a nice picture day!! Mine should get there tomorrow.


----------



## ekengland07

zeavran1 said:


> Man, I was looking forward to seeing the new stuff come in today. Tomorrow should be a nice picture day!! Mine should get there tomorrow.


Mine was delivered today. I await pictures too!


----------



## zitro_joe

It should be 'on' tomorrow!


----------



## Magicseven

I checked with the PO and it says today!


----------



## zeavran1

Mine hit today as well!! It's about time!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

C'mon Dale! We need pictures!


----------



## Cypress

I think he may have gotten hit so hard he doesn't have anything left.


----------



## thebayratt

Lets see some insanity!!! I can't wait to see the other pics!!

946


----------



## MrMayorga

Man, I hope we didn't put him in the hospital. lol


----------



## DSturg369

Holy-Moly and Great Googlie-Mooglie!!!!! My MailLady is threatening early retirement!!! 

I really don't know what else to say but "Thank You!!!" My Loveseat is completely covered with packages. As I sit here.... On the sofa.... I am in complete awe of what I see and even moreso, what I feel. You all have given me more than just cigars and gifts. You have given me a warmth that I know will continue to be with me for a loooong time. Again, the only thing I can think to say right now is "Thank You".

Folks, I will get pics posted today. I would have posted before now but power was off for a couple of days.


----------



## ericb13

DSturg369 said:


> Holy-Moly and Great Googlie-Mooglie!!!!! My MailLady is threatening early retirement!!!
> 
> I really don't know what else to say but "Thank You!!!" My Loveseat is completely covered with packages. As I sit here.... On the sofa.... I am in complete awe of what I see and even moreso, what I feel. You all have given me more than just cigars and gifts. You have given me a warmth that I know will continue to be with me for a loooong time. Again, the only thing I can think to say right now is "Thank You".
> 
> Folks, I will get pics posted today. I would have posted before now but power was off for a couple of days.


Yeah you're getting hit pretty hard right now I bet. Hopefully, the mail lady got everything delivered b4 the snow hit!


----------



## zitro_joe

DSturg369 said:


> Holy-Moly and Great Googlie-Mooglie!!!!! My MailLady is threatening early retirement!!!
> 
> I really don't know what else to say but "Thank You!!!" My Loveseat is completely covered with packages. As I sit here.... On the sofa.... I am in complete awe of what I see and even moreso, what I feel. You all have given me more than just cigars and gifts. You have given me a warmth that I know will continue to be with me for a loooong time. Again, the only thing I can think to say right now is "Thank You".
> 
> Folks, I will get pics posted today. I would have posted before now but power was off for a couple of days.


Sweeeet!


----------



## DSturg369

A bit later than I'd hoped to get them on here, but here's some pics of the carnage from the last 3 days....


----------



## DSturg369

And more.....


----------



## smelvis

Oh goody pictures!


----------



## zitro_joe

This dang Christmas mail. Should be there tomorrow.


----------



## slyder

if you get to a box from Nebraska thats mine..............dont think i put a note in it come to think of it. Sorry, it was a busy day and hopefully you got the right box!!! I sent out like 4 that day.


----------



## ekengland07

Woo Hoo! Mine made it.


----------



## DSturg369

And some more....


----------



## DSturg369

And some more still.....


----------



## DSturg369

And even more still....


----------



## slyder

did you take a picture of all the boxes piled up?


----------



## DSturg369

And yes, some more.....


----------



## DSturg369

slyder said:


> did you take a picture of all the boxes piled up?


Yes, that will be the last one posted.


----------



## DSturg369

And here's some more.....


----------



## slyder

enjoy that pipe coaster...........don, charlie and I use the hell out of em....pugsley has one too now


----------



## DSturg369

slyder said:


> enjoy that pipe coaster...........don, charlie and I use the hell out of em....pugsley has one too now


It's already in use.... Many thanks Koby!!! :tu


----------



## zitro_joe

Oh wow, you are getting tore up!


----------



## ejgarnut

You got at least one more coming Dale, it just went in the mail Saturday.


----------



## smelvis

ejgarnut said:


> You got at least one more coming Dale, it just went in the mail Saturday.


Mine went out late to, Monday afternoon I think?


----------



## DSturg369

:spank: <---- Yep, that about sums it up!!


----------



## thebayratt

Wow Dale, you got one heck of a stash there now!
Enjoy them and have a safe and happy holidays!

959


----------



## Jimbo57

DSturg369 said:


> :spank: <---- Yep, that about sums it up!!


Man were you ever tore up!! Guess you could always open up a lounge but I imagine Hephzibah is probably about as exciting as Americus is. Hope not!


----------



## zeavran1

Some serious hits you've taken Dale. I know you'll recover and 2010 will be a great year for you. Happy Holidays!!


----------



## zitro_joe

round three!


----------



## DSturg369

OK, I've regained consciousness now..... Holy-Cow!!  Pics very soon!


----------



## DSturg369

Received 2 more today. Geeeeeze folks, you sure know how to bomb a fella' into oblivion. :scared:

Here's one.....


----------



## DSturg369

And here's the other.... :faint2:

Also with this one was a very special gift that I will not be posting a pic of.... Joe, a very special thanks to you.


----------



## zitro_joe

DSturg369 said:


> And here's the other.... :faint2:
> 
> Also with this one was a very special gift that I will not be posting a pic of.... Joe, a very special thanks to you.


Merry Christmas, Dale.:clap2:


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Holy Molton Stingers Batman!*

Nice work Gents!

Congratulations Dale :thumb: :woohoo:

.


----------



## DSturg369

One day there will be a word or words to describe how I feel right now, and I will post them at that time. For now, if they do exist, I simply do not know what they are. Thank you all. :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Jazzmunkee

Just enjoy them man. That's all.


----------



## andrew s

Jazzmunkee said:


> Just enjoy them man. That's all.


^I think this sums it up pretty well.

Enjoy your time with your family during the holidays and have a great new years.


----------



## DSturg369

And still more Damage Control needed today. Here's today's hit...


----------



## DSturg369

One day of rest and *BAM!!* ... Hit again!! :crutch:


----------



## DSturg369

Piling ALL the boxes together.... This might tale a little while. Pic soon.


----------



## thebayratt

DSturg369 said:


> Piling ALL the boxes together.... This might tale a little while. Pic soon.


Great! We can't wait to see them all piled up in all of thier glory!!!
About how many cigars, pipe baccy and other what-nots do you recon you have been bombed with so far?


----------



## DSturg369

thebayratt said:


> Great! We can't wait to see them all piled up in all of thier glory!!!
> About how many cigars, pipe baccy and other what-nots do you recon you have been bombed with so far?


If I counted correctly....

- 213 cigars
- nearly 1 Lb of various pipe tobaccos
- various cigar & pipe acc's and other gifts

My dear Wife says that I wasn't THAT good this year and demands a recount. She still insists there is a late shipment of coal out there somewhere with my name on it. oke:


----------



## Jimbo57

I hope you have a wide angle lens!!


----------



## DSturg369

With the total effort destruction, my home will never be the same.

Once again, my deepest and sincere THANKS to you all. :bowdown:


----------



## Jimbo57

HaHa, what a stash!!


----------



## thebayratt

Remember to recycle!!
_I see my box!!!_


----------



## fiddlegrin

Kahahahahaahaahaahaahaahahaahahahahahhahaahahahhaahhahahahaahahahaahahahahahaahaaa!!!!!!!!


BURIED!!!!!!!!!!! 



.


----------



## zitro_joe

That is just beautiful


----------



## smelvis

zitro_joe said:


> That is just beautiful


Kinda makes the daily bumps more bearable doesn't it Joe!!

Have a Great Year Dale!!!


----------



## Cypress

This was definitely a beautiful and meaningful hit.


----------



## MrMayorga

Hopefully that will keep you going til you get back on your feet! Good Luck and hopefully 2010 will be a better year for you!


----------



## DSturg369

Just wanted to top this to show what kind of people frequent this board... I am still floored by the generosity of these folks... Not sure exactly why but the pics have been deleted throughout the thread...But... Here's a link to a slideshow of the sheer carnage...

Thank you all once again!

Christmas 2009 "Poor Soul #4" Cluster Bombing


----------



## Oldmso54

WOW - NOW THAT WAS A MASS BOMBING! Utterly Amazing. Thanks for sharing again. I saw an awful lot of names I recognized. Very true words about the generosity of those on this forum.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks here, too, Dale. There's so much on here I never would have gotten around to seeing all that beautiful carnage. You're probably still smarting from the whoopin'!...

Puffers are truly good folk.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Amazing stuff!


----------



## zitro_joe

Dale, hope things are going well for you these days.


----------

